# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Сборник Java-игр. Раскрывает возможности телефона на 100% Полное 3D. Качать всем.

## Finic

Проверено всё работает .

Java игра Крепость 3 D - это отличная часть трилогии игр о Крепости , в которой вы должны оценить ее графику , динамичный сюжет , качественную детализацию и другие полезные новшества . Ваша задача - выжить в этой войне ,чтобы рассказать правду о фашизме!

  

Скачать:
*http://depositfiles.com/files/35plrnzm8*

Need for Speed Undercover Velocity
Компания EA Mobile выпустила продолжение популярного гоночного симулятора. Разработчики обещают нам новые реальные автомобили, восемь различных режимов гонки, новые трассы и разнообразные пейзажи.


Скачать:
*http://depositfiles.com/files/1hjplq2md*

Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides
Вслед за нашумевшим фильмом на свет появилась одноимённая игра для мобильных телефонов от компании Disney. Новые приключения Джека-Воробья продолжаются в поисках вечной жизни. На вашем пути встретятся полчища противников. Одолеть врагов и найти источник молодости вам поможет ваша верная сабля.



Скачать:
*http://depositfiles.com/files/m3yx9vbyq*

"Puzzle Quest 2"
Новая логическая игра от Namco в жанре фэнтази для мобильного телефона. Освободите свою маленькую деревню от лап злого демона. Выберите и настройте себе персонажа. Исследуйте огромный и захватывающий мир фэнтази. Научитесь использовать новые камни маны, заклинания, оружие и многое другое.



Скачать:
*http://depositfiles.com/files/wypzmdunu*

----------


## 123321123

Проги на se w810i:
http://letitbit.net/download/33317.3...Agent.jar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/38501.3..._anim.jar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/32557.3...ra310.jar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/61529.6..._2_06.jar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/91183.9...naki1.jar.html

---------- Post added at 23:54 ---------- Previous post was at 22:49 ----------

сборники игр;
гоночные симуляторы(9,69мб)(5,32мб):
http://letitbit.net/download/91529.9...ры.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/65797.6...415/2.rar.html
бродилки(10,92мб)(10,96мб):
http://letitbit.net/download/89138.8..._(3).rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/37560.3...66a/1.rar.html
драчки(2,76мб):
http://letitbit.net/download/56188.5...ки.rar.html

----------

